# كفيت ووفيت



## tashmillions

أهلا

*كفيت ووفيت *عنوان الأغنية من فؤاد عبد الواحد- أفهم فكرة القصة من الفيديو تعني بس/خلص/كفاية. فهمت صحيحا؟ وثانيا- هذا باي لهجة؟ يمنية الخليجي بشكل عم؟

شكرا


----------



## rena2014

معناها انه لقد اتممت عملك على اكمل وجه يمكن إستخدامها كاكلمة شكر لشخص قد ساعدك وتقديراً لجهودها فهو عمل ما بإستطاعته لمساعدتك


----------

